# Concession Stand Use Group



## Mech (Dec 16, 2010)

2009 IBC

Existing drive-in movie theater.

Owners want a new concession stand w/public restrooms.  Public will most likely enter the building to place their order and pick up their food.

What is the use group?

A-2 is the closest match, but we aren't consuming food in the building.  So does that make us A-3 (other assembly uses not classified elsewhere in Group A?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2010)

Try a "B".....A building or tenant space used for assembly purposes with an occupant load of less than 50 persons shall be classified as a Group B occupancy.


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2010)

Would say B if the area where the public is is under 750 sq ft or occupant load is under 50


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 20, 2010)

ALmost an A-5..... just saying.


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 20, 2010)

mark and cda nailed it


----------

